# Battlestations



## TimmoUK (Jul 13, 2015)

<deleted>


----------



## Peugeot (Apr 19, 2014)

Nice setup:thumb:

But you only have 8GB Ram and 1tb Storage

And there is me thinking my system is old

OS: Windows 10 64bit
CPU: Intel i7 (3.5GHz)
GPU: Gigabyte 2GB GTX 650 TI
Motherboard: Gigabyte 
RAM: 16GB Corsair Dual-DDR3 1600MHz running at 1333
Storage 1: Western Digital 1TB Black
Storage 2: Western Digital 1TB Black
Storage 3: Western Digital 2TB Black
Storage 4: Western Digital 2TB Green
PSU: Corsair 750W Modular 80 Plus Gold
Keyboard: Roccat illuminated gaming keyboard
Mouse: Roccat 1200dpi
Monitors: 27" Samsung


----------



## RPC (May 11, 2014)

Beast systems. I take it you do alot of video editing with that amount of ram and storage lol. I have 4gb ram in my system and its plenty enough, only use 100gb of my hdd too.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Self build with Coolermaster case, ASUS high end mobo, Thermaltake PSU, Intel i5 3570K, 8GB Ram, 2GB GTX 650ti, Noctua fans throughout.



I game @ 1650x1080 on a 24" screen, so everything is quick n slick.


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Been years since I used a PC for gaming - whats a 'good spec' nowadays that will play everything at full whack on a big ish screen? What kind of money are we talking here?


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

nice! I like the lights 

tried taking a photo but it's too dark so will do it tomorrow


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

I clicked on this as I thought it said babestation


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

horico said:


> Been years since I used a PC for gaming - whats a 'good spec' nowadays that will play everything at full whack on a big ish screen? What kind of money are we talking here?


in broad terms you could put something together that was half decent and future proof for about a grand to include a reasonable monitor too.


----------

